# Is 'dog food' from the grocery off limits for Maltese?



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, I am a new Maltese mom. Lucy & Ricky came to me totally by 'accident' and I am really blessed. I have always had large dogs. I have a Golden Retriever- (Sunshine) and a mixed Black Lab (Zachaeaus-"Zack"). They eat Pedigree dry and can. I have never seen or heard of the foods I've seen in some of the posts. Help. The previous 'owners', fed them "kibbles n bits" and they did/do not seem healthy. A friend has Yorkies and feeds them Nutro dry and gave me some and I bought a can of I AMs at the Giant. They will only eat the dry if I put can with it and just do not seem interested in this dry food. There is a Petsmart within driving distance which is where my friend gets her food. Of course it is more expensive, but they do not eat nearly as much as the large boys. My cats are not even interested in the Iam cans-not that they are supposed to be, but when I add the pedigree can to Sunny n Zacks food its a fight keeping the cats back  - anyway, I appreciate all information you experienced Maltese folks have. I love them dearly and am so happy to have them! Thanks
Sandy, Lucy & Ricky


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Sandykb @ Jul 4 2009, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800802


> Hi, I am a new Maltese mom. Lucy & Ricky came to me totally by 'accident' and I am really blessed. I have always had large dogs. I have a Golden Retriever- (Sunshine) and a mixed Black Lab (Zachaeaus-"Zack"). They eat Pedigree dry and can. I have never seen or heard of the foods I've seen in some of the posts. Help. The previous 'owners', fed them "kibbles n bits" and they did/do not seem healthy. A friend has Yorkies and feeds them Nutro dry and gave me some and I bought a can of I AMs at the Giant. They will only eat the dry if I put can with it and just do not seem interested in this dry food. There is a Petsmart within driving distance which is where my friend gets her food. Of course it is more expensive, but they do not eat nearly as much as the large boys. My cats are not even interested in the Iam cans-not that they are supposed to be, but when I add the pedigree can to Sunny n Zacks food its a fight keeping the cats back  - anyway, I appreciate all information you experienced Maltese folks have. I love them dearly and am so happy to have them! Thanks
> Sandy, Lucy & Ricky[/B]


I feed Natural Balancw Duck and potato formula and mine does well on it. This is sold at Petco. If Petsmart doesn"t have it, ask a sales associat to recommend. Read labels and research online. Lots of luck to you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pet food from the grocery store should be "off limits' to all our furry friends, not just Maltese. It is made with the waste from the human food industry, the not-fit-for-human-consumption by-products.

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would stay away from any food that can be purchased in a grocery store or Walmart. They are all extremely low quality food.

Petsmart really doesn't carry good food brands in most cases...I would say the "best" they carry is Blue Buffalo. If there is a Petco near you I would recommend that -- they carry a lot of high quality foods, like Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Wellness, etc. My two are on Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I also use Natural balance Duck & Potato for the last 3 years. Nemo has done very well on it. I wouldn't buy the food in the grocery store, it has to much junk in it, I feel.


----------



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

I feed Natural Balancw Duck and potato formula and mine does well on it. This is sold at Petco. If Petsmart doesn"t have it, ask a sales associat to recommend. Read labels and research online. Lots of luck to you.
[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!


----------



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 4 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800813


> Pet food from the grocery store should be "off limits' to all our furry friends, not just Maltese. It is made with the waste from the human food industry, the not-fit-for-human-consumption by-products.
> 
> http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359[/B]


Thank you, so not to the Purina, Pedigree foods too I guess for my big guys... I really thought they were supposed to be 'better' but I guess not. Isn't it sad that so many many people are not aware of this..

Also, maybe I should as this elsewhere, but having the 2 of them, I sometimes pick them up one under each arm and then of course I am not 'hands free'. How do you manage this? I've seen the 'joey' kind of 'sling' and wonder if this would work? can 2 be in 1 or would I need 2 slings?? Or not a good idea at all?
Thanks
Sandy


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

My vet told me to get Puriana Dog Chow if i didn't want to buy the food from the vets office which i never heard of..My sugar seems to do very well on this dog food..

I don't give her food off the table just a snack from the dogs section not off the table..hope you find what you are looking for..


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 4 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800829


> I would stay away from any food that can be purchased in a grocery store or Walmart. They are all extremely low quality food.
> 
> Petsmart really doesn't carry good food brands in most cases...I would say the "best" they carry is Blue Buffalo. If there is a Petco near you I would recommend that -- they carry a lot of high quality foods, like Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Wellness, etc. My two are on Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison.[/B]


Dito on that. I've never used the Blue Buffalo,but it is the best brand that Petsmart carries. I shop at Petco & buy Natural Balance. When I got Hannah she was on Purina Pro Plan & she had gas & pooped 3 & 4 times a day & had tear staining. I quickly changed her to Natural Balance.Petco has several excellent brands to choose from. Hope there's one near you.


----------



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jul 4 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800888


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 4 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800829





> I would stay away from any food that can be purchased in a grocery store or Walmart. They are all extremely low quality food.
> 
> Petsmart really doesn't carry good food brands in most cases...I would say the "best" they carry is Blue Buffalo. If there is a Petco near you I would recommend that -- they carry a lot of high quality foods, like Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Wellness, etc. My two are on Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison.[/B]


Dito on that. I've never used the Blue Buffalo,but it is the best brand that Petsmart carries. I shop at Petco & buy Natural Balance. When I got Hannah she was on Purina Pro Plan & she had gas & pooped 3 & 4 times a day & had tear staining. I quickly changed her to Natural Balance.Petco has several excellent brands to choose from. Hope there's one near you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks you all! I do not have a Petco, but could order online I think. And yes they both have tear stains too. Do you use can also?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you have any small pet specialty stores near you? They usually carry a great selection of foods, but go unnoticed. Maybe check your phonebook or the websites of foods recommended here for a store locator.

I use to feed Roxy Innova, but now I feed Orijen (very high protein). She does much better on the Orijen and she has put a little weight on her boney butt (she's still a little boney, but the vet says she's healthy). Innova is still a really good food, though.

I also recommend checking out www.dogfoodanalysis.com for food reviews and look at anything above 4 stars, but some of the 5 and most of the 6 star foods may be too rich (Orijen is a 6 star food).


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

When you go on line to check out dog foods you leave with your head spinning and very confused so beware. There are so many brands and quite a few good ones. I am feeding Dixie Natural Balance Ultra Premium Original Formula. She didn't eat the Duck & Potato as well. The Duck, Venison, Fish etc. are for dogs with allergies. I thought it would be a good idea to put her on one of those b/c so many on SM feed them to their fluffs. A couple of very informed people on here told me the allergy foods should be saved for if you really need them. If you feed those formulas when they don't need them you have nothing to go to if things change. I'm still confused.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Jul 4 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800887


> My vet told me to get Puriana Dog Chow if i didn't want to buy the food from the vets office which i never heard of..My sugar seems to do very well on this dog food..
> 
> I don't give her food off the table just a snack from the dogs section not off the table..hope you find what you are looking for..[/B]


Have you read the ingredients of Purina Dog Chow? The junkier the food the more the dogs seem to like it. It has a bunch of fillers and by-products. It's like raising your child on Mc Donalds all their lives. You should really look into a higher quality food for your fluff.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Whole Dog Journal does an annual review of canned & dry dog food, last one was January 2009 for canned, February 2008 for dry. You also might want to go to a pet supply store and talk with them about food; they're usually very knowledgeable & helpful.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Sandykb @ Jul 4 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800885


> Also, maybe I should as this elsewhere, but having the 2 of them, I sometimes pick them up one under each arm and then of course I am not 'hands free'. How do you manage this? I've seen the 'joey' kind of 'sling' and wonder if this would work? can 2 be in 1 or would I need 2 slings?? Or not a good idea at all?
> Thanks
> Sandy[/B]


Anyone know if they make slings for two? I would be interested?

Thanks!

Rita


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Sandykb @ Jul 4 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800896


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jul 4 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800888





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 4 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800829





> I would stay away from any food that can be purchased in a grocery store or Walmart. They are all extremely low quality food.
> 
> Petsmart really doesn't carry good food brands in most cases...I would say the "best" they carry is Blue Buffalo. If there is a Petco near you I would recommend that -- they carry a lot of high quality foods, like Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Wellness, etc. My two are on Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison.[/B]


Dito on that. I've never used the Blue Buffalo,but it is the best brand that Petsmart carries. I shop at Petco & buy Natural Balance. When I got Hannah she was on Purina Pro Plan & she had gas & pooped 3 & 4 times a day & had tear staining. I quickly changed her to Natural Balance.Petco has several excellent brands to choose from. Hope there's one near you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks you all! I do not have a Petco, but could order online I think. And yes they both have tear stains too. Do you use can also?

[/B][/QUOTE]

I do buy canned,usually Wellness,Natural Balance or Fromms. But I only add a bit to their food occasionally for a treat. I don't want them to get picky & refuse to eat their dry food. I've been very lucky, they aren't picky & will eat their dry food well. Fromms is another very good quality dogfood. Usually found in speciality pet supply stores.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 4 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800844


> I also use Natural balance Duck & Potato for the last 3 years. Nemo has done very well on it. I wouldn't buy the food in the grocery store, it has to much junk in it, I feel.[/B]


Here is a "heads up" on the Natural Balance Duck & Potato...I have switched Kissi to the duck & potato and she loves it but when I went to Petco to buy it last week they informed me that Natural Balance was changing the formula???? Something about some of the ingredients not being readily available (???)...anyway they said some dogs may have diarrhea from the change. Have no clue if this information is correct...I will try and contact Natural Balance this week to see what they have to say???? The clerk that gave me this info said she was required to take a "class" on the subject so you might want to check with your local store and see what they have to say.

Kissi's Mom


----------



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 4 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800915


> When you go on line to check out dog foods you leave with your head spinning and very confused so beware. There are so many brands and quite a few good ones. I am feeding Dixie Natural Balance Ultra Premium Original Formula. She didn't eat the Duck & Potato as well. The Duck, Venison, Fish etc. are for dogs with allergies. I thought it would be a good idea to put her on one of those b/c so many on SM feed them to their fluffs. A couple of very informed people on here told me the allergy foods should be saved for if you really need them. If you feed those formulas when they don't need them you have nothing to go to if things change. I'm still confused.[/B]


Wow, Great information, from all of you. Thanks so much. I previously said there is no Petco nearby but after an online search there is one I can get too (Yay!) But ordering online is not difficult either. Thankyou. I think I will try this Natural Balance. 
Bless you all and all your babies. Mine are finally getting a little "fluffy"- so cute!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I would not feed any commercial dog food sold in grocery stores..haven't seen a good brand yet in a grocery store or walmart. However, my dogs food does come from a grocery store as I homecook for them..sweet potatos, fish and green beans


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801414


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 4 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800844





> I also use Natural balance Duck & Potato for the last 3 years. Nemo has done very well on it. I wouldn't buy the food in the grocery store, it has to much junk in it, I feel.[/B]


Here is a "heads up" on the Natural Balance Duck & Potato...I have switched Kissi to the duck & potato and she loves it but when I went to Petco to buy it last week they informed me that Natural Balance was changing the formula???? Something about some of the ingredients not being readily available (???)...anyway they said some dogs may have diarrhea from the change. Have no clue if this information is correct...I will try and contact Natural Balance this week to see what they have to say???? The clerk that gave me this info said she was required to take a "class" on the subject so you might want to check with your local store and see what they have to say.

Kissi's Mom
[/B][/QUOTE]

uh oh. I hope that's not the case...that would suck...

I feed Ollie Natural Balance Duck and Potato...he does not do well on chicken formulas--whether this is due to an allergy or IBS, I don't know, and why he seems to do well on duck but not chicken, who knows...all I knew was that I wanted to get him on a decent food that had a "simple" ingredient list, which NB does. I mean, that's the way I try to eat--if I'm going to choose processed for myself, I try to at least make the ingredients as simple and wholesome as possible.

I sure hope NB doesn't change the formula...


----------



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

I want to thank you all for your super advice. I am now trying the Natural Balance Original Ultra Small Bites. Lucy dove right in to the dry food and didn't look back. Ricky is a bit more hesitant. Still takes a small spoon of can to get him started. Thanks again!
Sandy, Ricky and Lucy

Next question is how do you put those great photos in your messages??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Sandykb @ Jul 10 2009, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803533


> I want to thank you all for your super advice. I am now trying the Natural Balance Original Ultra Small Bites. Lucy dove right in to the dry food and didn't look back. Ricky is a bit more hesitant. Still takes a small spoon of can to get him started. Thanks again!
> Sandy, Ricky and Lucy
> 
> Next question is how do you put those great photos in your messages??[/B]


I'm so glad that the "good" food is working out!!

We do offer SMC membership for $20/year in which you have lots of benefits, one of them being that you can upload pics directly from your computer. 
My Controls > Options > Purchase Paid Subscriptions

For non-paid members here's how....

*To Add Pictures in Your Post:*

1. First you need to have your photos "hosted". You can go to Image Cave Free Hosting and upload photos from your computer. You'll need to register there first. Hosting is free. This is just one hosting company. Any of them will do. Upload your photos per instructions on the hosting site.

Image Cave Free Photo Hosting

2. Then "copy" the EZ CODE of the photos. The EZCODE is found in your Album, under each photo, which you can go to after your images are uploaded. You can edit your image to change the size. Something in the 500 range is about right for posting. 

3. Then open up a posting box here on SM. "Paste" the EZ CODE of your image in to your post.


----------

